# Hiding in the Hostas



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

That's just adorable! I laughed out loud at the first one where he is almost hidden! What a cutie!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

Helo's Mom said:


> That's just adorable! I laughed out loud at the first one where he is almost hidden! What a cutie!


He's lucky he's so cute! He's not supposed to be allowed in the garden, but of course when he does something like this how can you not let it slide .


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's adorable!! Thanks for sharing 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

Oliver found a place to relax that's probably 10 degrees cooler. Besides that, he looks good in green!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh my word, that is so cute! Oliver has his own little secret garden!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Great hiding place.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

So cute, but Bella's mom would have been really upset if she'd been caught in our Hostas.

Mike D


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Where's Oliver? I don't see him. LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Cute pictures, they're just great. 

Oliver is a doll.


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

hahaha Thanks for the giggle at work! I love the first pictures.. I totally believe him thinking 'nobody is going to find me here Ha Ha Ha!'


----------



## Bosn'sMom (Feb 11, 2013)

Bos'n does it too! Ours are on a hill... so he would take his ball and drop it at the top and then go fetch it at the bottom... but then as soon as the flowers started he started eating the hostas! We have it fenced off now... somebody isn't happy he lost his fun but I didn't want him getting sick!


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Face PLANT!


----------



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Reminds me of this image...

Oliver,


----------

